# Event ID 10. error "0x80041003" re:WMI



## massezac (Jul 27, 2008)

Event ID 10. error "0x80041003" re:WMI 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I inadvertenly deleted some files and then lost some elements of my desktop, settings, and other misc. stuff. I tried using system restore several times and everytime it finished, I got a message that it didn't restore anything. When I checked to see what the problem was, I first got an EVENT ID 10 with code 0x80070005". I googled this and found some fixes which I applied, and then ran system restore. I got EVENT ID 10 with different code "0x8007003". Applied some other suggestion, ran system restore, and of course got EVENT ID 10, and this time error "0x80041003" with the following script:
- System 

- Provider 

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-WMI 
[ Guid] {1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f} 
[ EventSourceName] WinMgmt 

- EventID 10 

[ Qualifiers] 49152 

Version 0 

Level 2 

Task 0 

Opcode 0 

Keywords 0x80000000000000 

- TimeCreated 

[ SystemTime] 2010-08-28T17:26:35.000Z 

EventRecordID 19295 

Correlation 

- Execution 

[ ProcessID] 0 
[ ThreadID] 0 

Channel Application 

Computer Sam-PC 

Security 


- EventData 

//./root/CIMV2 
SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99 
0x80041003 
Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Date: 8/28/2010 1:26:35 PM
Event ID: 10
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Sam-PC
Description:
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WMI" Guid="{1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f}" EventSourceName="WinMgmt" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">10</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-08-28T17:26:35.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>19295</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Sam-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>//./root/CIMV2</Data>
<Data>SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99</Data>
<Data>0x80041003</Data>
</EventData>


Can anyone help? I'm lost and I just want to restore it to where it was and not have to reformat and reinstall a fresh operating system and all the nonsense that goes with it.
By the way, I do have a backup on a removable drive which I may be able to use, however when checking the event log, I see that I have been getting this EVENT ID 10 since forever.

Thanks

Specs:
Gateway Desktop, Vista Home Premium x64, service pack 2, 4gig ram, all updates.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Please see this MS KB Event 10 & 0x80041003 --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950375

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## massezac (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi,
thanks for the feedback. I've seen that before. The problem is that it dosen't address the core, or root of the problem with a fix.
sincerely, Sam


----------

